# Top down by remote...A pleasant surprise!!



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

OK, I have had the car for nearly two months and having a great time. When I did my research prior to buying, including talking to my SA and reading the threads here, I thought that you could* not* put the top down with the remote.
Then to my surprise, I came out to the car yesterday and it was hot in the sun. I decided from a distance I would put the windows down first. I put the remote to my chin (increases reception) from 30 feet away. After holding down the open button an second time, the windows came down...and the top opened!!!! I was like a kid at Christmas!!
I did this again 2 more times and it worked! How did that happen? I thought only in Europe the top would go down by remote. Is this a fluke or can others corroborate?
Top won't go up by remote, but that's not a biggy.
Would others try and let me know.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

MA330CIC said:


> OK, I have had the car for nearly two months and having a great time. When I did my research prior to buying, including talking to my SA and reading the threads here, I thought that you could* not* put the top down with the remote.
> Then to my surprise, I came out to the car yesterday and it was hot in the sun. I decided from a distance I would put the windows down first. I put the remote to my chin (increases reception) from 30 feet away. After holding down the open button an second time, the windows came down...and the top opened!!!! I was like a kid at Christmas!!
> I did this again 2 more times and it worked! How did that happen? I thought only in Europe the top would go down by remote. Is this a fluke or can others corroborate?
> Top won't go up by remote, but that's not a biggy.
> Would others try and let me know.


So after it happened, were you like this?! :fruit: Or this? :sabrina: Maybe this? :banana: Or... :supdude: Or maybe just... :clap:
Sorry, back to the topic... Yes, you can go top down via the remote, whether you're in the US or Europe. But only Europeans can go top up via remote. I put the top down remotely when I'm walking to my car in the parking deck at work. Very cool.

The one that gets me is the chin thing. I read that here a week ago, tried it out, and I was :bustingup. Not sure why it works, other than my head becomes an antenna?! :dunno:


----------



## ryenoceros (Mar 31, 2004)

I confirm.
I can open my top remotely as well.
I don't think I can close it.

Chinning is the best method and gives great distance.

I chinned from inside a building today and watched through the window as the top went down - lots of fun... actually, come to think of it, it's incredible.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

ryenoceros said:


> I confirm.
> I can open my top remotely as well.
> I don't think I can close it.
> 
> ...


Don't know if it is a Canadian model specific thing, but I can't seem to do any more than lock, unlock and open trunk with my key remote. Can't even open the windows. :dunno:

Gonna check with my dealer to get it programmed in.


----------



## jshod (Oct 26, 2003)

I have a 2004 330cic also. I have tried holding the open button down twice as you mentioned and nothing happens. My windows don't even roll down. Is that something that your SA programed for you. I have read many threads which have stated that US models do not have this capability. I want mine to work as yours has done with the remote control. :dunno:


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (May 13, 2004)

*Please Give Detailed Steps*

Hi all. I just purchased a 2004 330cic last Saturday. I can lock/unlock doors with the key.

How do you roll down the windows?

How do you make the top go down?

It doesn't work for me.

I can make the top go up and down with the key in the door, but not remotely. Is that a programming option?

TIA



MA330CIC said:


> OK, I have had the car for nearly two months and having a great time. When I did my research prior to buying, including talking to my SA and reading the threads here, I thought that you could* not* put the top down with the remote.
> Then to my surprise, I came out to the car yesterday and it was hot in the sun. I decided from a distance I would put the windows down first. I put the remote to my chin (increases reception) from 30 feet away. After holding down the open button an second time, the windows came down...and the top opened!!!! I was like a kid at Christmas!!
> I did this again 2 more times and it worked! How did that happen? I thought only in Europe the top would go down by remote. Is this a fluke or can others corroborate?
> Top won't go up by remote, but that's not a biggy.
> Would others try and let me know.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

the remote window thing comes with the alarm system methinks... perhaps its the same with the convertible top


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

To open windows/put top down with the key, press and HOLD the unlock button. 

IIRC you can do the same thing by turning the key on the driver's door and holding it. 

--SONET


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok, WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm insanely jealous if this is true, because I've been bitching and moaning since I got my car that I can't put the top down via remote... (and I have the oem alarm installed).

The most recent fix i found is a remote mod that I have to buy from Germany for $350 (click here for link ) and have it installed!!! I don't even mind the money, it's the fact that I have to hack in to do a mod that bugs me (apparently the guy that wrote about said it caused his auto 5 mph lock to stop working after he hacked into the wiring).

CAn someone PLEASE tell me is there a fix through a BMW dealer (like a programming thing) that I can have done????

:bawling: iM GOING insaNE with this Sh!t Come on you BMW experts out there... I need an answer please!

Edit: for you guys that got lucky and your "convenience opening" feature works (MA330CIC, cronimi, et al) I have a question: Did you get the insert in your owner's manual (that I did) that says, in like twelve languages, simply that the "convenience opening feature is not available?" Cuz I did, and even my CA at first thought the car should do it.

--J.


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

JonathanIT said:


> Ok, WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm insanely jealous if this is true, because I've been bitching and moaning since I got my car that I can't put the top down via remote... (and I have the oem alarm installed).
> 
> The most recent fix i found is a remote mod that I have to buy from Germany for $350 (click here for link ) and have it installed!!! I don't even mind the money, it's the fact that I have to hack in to do a mod that bugs me (apparently the guy that wrote about said it caused his auto 5 mph lock to stop working after he hacked into the wiring).
> 
> ...


I am sorry to make you guys jealous. JonathanIT I did not get an insert in my manual. As I said yesterday, I was shocked. I did nothing special with my SA to do this. In fact, he doesn't even know yet that it works. JohnathanIT do your windows go down by remote? If not, then I would talk to my SA/CA. I bet if you can program your windows to go down, the top will go down.
To get windows/top down. I hit key once to unlock and then hit a second time and hold down to get top down. Best of luck to others! I am still doing plenty of this! :sabrina: :fruit: :freakdanc


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

:liar: :neener: :bs:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

ryenoceros said:


> Chinning is the best method and gives great distance.


Do you need the chin? It seems like if you point the base of the key (the fob) towards teh car, it increases range. Exactly the opposite of what you would ordinarily do, which is point the key towards the car (or in its general direction).


----------



## SoN][c (May 25, 2004)

cronimi said:


> The one that gets me is the chin thing. I read that here a week ago, tried it out, and I was :bustingup. Not sure why it works, other than my head becomes an antenna?! :dunno:


The phenomenon is known as capacitive coupling. I could go into details with formula's and all, but I'm sure that would put you to sleep .

Essentially the key and your body act like two plates of a capacitor separated by an electrical insulator (your clothes and skin). It will actually work if you press it against any part of your body that is relatively close to the conducting interior of your body (your butt should also work pretty well I believe) .


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

rgzimmer said:


> :liar: :neener: :bs:


Do you want a video to prove it? :dunno:


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

SoN][c said:


> The phenomenon is known as capacitive coupling. I could go into details with formula's and all, but I'm sure that would put you to sleep .
> 
> Essentially the key and your body act like two plates of a capacitor separated by an electrical insulator (your clothes and skin). It will actually work if you press it against any part of your body that is relatively close to the conducting interior of your body (your butt should also work pretty well I believe) .


Yes, it probably would put me to sleep, but I knew at least someone here would be able to explain it. If it isn't raining when I leave work tonight, I'll try the butt thing -- but that may look as odd as sticking the key to my chin. Maybe the hip pointer would be a good inconspicuous body part to use in the capacitative coupling? :dunno:


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

JonathanIT said:


> Edit: for you guys that got lucky and your "convenience opening" feature works (MA330CIC, cronimi, et al) I have a question: Did you get the insert in your owner's manual (that I did) that says, in like twelve languages, simply that the "convenience opening feature is not available?" Cuz I did, and even my CA at first thought the car should do it.


Well, Jonathan, I don't recall getting the slipsheet to which you refer. I think it is a programmable feature, but the default is for it to be active. I can't believe your dealer would have reprogrammed it. Maybe it's just a Cali thing. :dunno:


----------



## SoN][c (May 25, 2004)

cronimi said:


> Yes, it probably would put me to sleep, but I knew at least someone here would be able to explain it. If it isn't raining when I leave work tonight, I'll try the butt thing -- but that may look as odd as sticking the key to my chin. Maybe the hip pointer would be a good inconspicuous body part to use in the capacitative coupling? :dunno:


Not sure about the hip. Don't know too much about human anatomy. Let me know how the butt one goes though!!  :bareass:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

cronimi said:


> Yes, it probably would put me to sleep, but I knew at least someone here would be able to explain it. If it isn't raining when I leave work tonight, I'll try the butt thing -- but that may look as odd as sticking the key to my chin. Maybe the hip pointer would be a good inconspicuous body part to use in the capacitative coupling? :dunno:


While Son][c's explanation is spot-on, another way of saying basically the same thing is that you're body acts as a large antenna. Capactive coupling is simply the means of electrical connection between the key and your bod.


----------



## SoN][c (May 25, 2004)

RKT BMR said:


> While Son][c's explanation is spot-on, another way of saying basically the same thing is that you're body acts as a large antenna. Capactive coupling is simply the means of electrical connection between the key and your bod.


Sorry, I like to over-complicate things at times :blah: :blah: :blah:

RKT BMR is correct. Once capacitive coupling takes care of the electrical connection between the transmitter in the key and your body, you basically become a human antenna.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

*You can get the remote feature programmed in*

Funny how this thread went from opening roof remotely to human antenna but I went to the service department today and confirmed that it is a programmable feature. Got an appointment coming Thur to get it programmed in.

The sales manager there warned me that the remote opening feature drains the battery and reduce the life of the battery. He does not recommend me using that feature.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

drkeng said:


> It's probably not "safe enough" for us idiots in the US to use and they figure we'd blame them for any mishap and sue BMW. Anyway, since it's not supposed to work here, if something did happen, they're probably negligent for letting some slip through the cracks. Call your lawyer when your cat or dog gets crushed in the top. :tsk:


That is _PRECISELY_ the reason, as told to me by BMWNA.

No amount of promises to sign as many waivers yadda yadda yadda as they might demand made any difference.

Damn litigous american society


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> Damn litigous american society


 Hey! I'm part of American society, and I resent that remark. Expect to hear from my attorneys forthwith.

:rofl:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Hey! I'm part of American society, and I resent that remark. Expect to hear from my attorneys forthwith.
> 
> :rofl:


*NOTICE*
​Mr. "RKT BMR" will no longer be available for direct interaction with "Plaz" through the internet communication board, "bimmerfest".

Please direct all further correspondence for Mr. BMR to our firm, Dewey Cheatham & Howe.


----------



## SoN][c (May 25, 2004)

RKT BMR said:


> *NOTICE*
> ​Mr. "RKT BMR" will no longer be available for direct interaction with "Plaz" through the internet communication board, "bimmerfest".
> 
> Please direct all further correspondence for Mr. BMR to our firm, Dewey Cheatham & Howe.


LOL!!!


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

drkeng said:


> It's probably not "safe enough" for us idiots in the US to use and they figure we'd blame them for any mishap and sue BMW. Anyway, since it's not supposed to work here, if something did happen, they're probably negligent for letting some slip through the cracks. Call your lawyer when your cat or dog gets crushed in the top. :tsk:


From what I understand, the reason we cannot put our tops *up* remotely is for this very reason - that someone (a toddler) could be in the car and get injured in the roof-closing process, then sue BMWNA for their stupidity. Of course, this presumes that the person with the key left the kid in the car, which reasonable parents wouldn't do ... but we all know there are too numerous unreasonable parents out there. AFAIK, the "top up via remote" feature is available in Europe.

IMO, the top down via remote is not a fear-of-lawsuits issue. Too many of us have it for that to be the case. If that were the concern, BMW would have been far more careful making sure none of us got it. I could be wrong, though. Maybe I lucked out because I did ED, and the top-down-remotely feature is like the warning triangle and the first-aid kit. But if MA330CIC didn't do ED, that theory is shot.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

cronimi said:


> Yes, it probably would put me to sleep, but I knew at least someone here would be able to explain it. If it isn't raining when I leave work tonight, I'll try the butt thing -- but that may look as odd as sticking the key to my chin. Maybe the hip pointer would be a good inconspicuous body part to use in the capacitative coupling? :dunno:


whatever the reason for the chin thing to work, it sounds like a possible cause of cancer in a long term! i guess i would try my butt instead of my head. at least i haven't heard of butt cancer.


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

cronimi said:


> From what I understand, the reason we cannot put our tops *up* remotely is for this very reason - that someone (a toddler) could be in the car and get injured in the roof-closing process, then sue BMWNA for their stupidity. Of course, this presumes that the person with the key left the kid in the car, which reasonable parents wouldn't do ... but we all know there are too numerous unreasonable parents out there. AFAIK, the "top up via remote" feature is available in Europe.
> 
> IMO, the top down via remote is not a fear-of-lawsuits issue. Too many of us have it for that to be the case. If that were the concern, BMW would have been far more careful making sure none of us got it. I could be wrong, though. Maybe I lucked out because I did ED, and the top-down-remotely feature is like the warning triangle and the first-aid kit. But if MA330CIC didn't do ED, that theory is shot.


I am with you. I could see top up as a potential legal issue, but not top down. So why can't all tops go down?.... Mine was not ED so I just don't understand. Nonetheless, I used it twice yesterday and it was great :thumbup:


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

cronimi said:


> From what I understand, the reason we cannot put our tops *up* remotely is for this very reason - that someone (a toddler) could be in the car and get injured in the roof-closing process, then sue BMWNA for their stupidity. Of course, this presumes that the person with the key left the kid in the car, which reasonable parents wouldn't do ... but we all know there are too numerous unreasonable parents out there. AFAIK, the "top up via remote" feature is available in Europe.
> 
> IMO, the top down via remote is not a fear-of-lawsuits issue. Too many of us have it for that to be the case. If that were the concern, BMW would have been far more careful making sure none of us got it. I could be wrong, though. Maybe I lucked out because I did ED, and the top-down-remotely feature is like the warning triangle and the first-aid kit. But if MA330CIC didn't do ED, that theory is shot.


The law suit thing could also involve fingers or toes in wrong places. At least that's what I was told. But then what is the difference with say auto doors on a minivan. Autodoors are pretty much standard features nowadays. I think BMW is overly cautious with this one.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

yamato said:


> whatever the reason for the chin thing to work, it sounds like a possible cause of cancer in a long term! i guess i would try the my instead of my head. at least i haven't heard of butt cancer.


Chin cancer?!?  The butt thing didn't work too well, but putting the metal point of the key to my hip pointer (where the distance between surface and bone is much less than in the gluteal region), and it worked too. Might try the wrist/forearm next.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

nickeltong said:


> The law suit thing could also involve fingers or toes in wrong places. At least that's what I was told. But then what is the difference with say auto doors on a minivan. Autodoors are pretty much standard features nowadays. I think BMW is overly cautious with this one.


Exactly. One could make the claim that any moving part of a car could result in injury and a lawsuit. Sooner or later the line must be drawn. For me, I'd like top-down and top-up by remote, but the former is more important to me than the latter -- and since I've got it, I'm a happy guy!
:thumbup:


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

cronimi said:


> Chin cancer?!?  The butt thing didn't work too well, but putting the metal point of the key to my hip pointer (where the distance between surface and bone is much less than in the gluteal region), and it worked too. Might try the wrist/forearm next.


haha. :rofl: no chin cancer either but there are too many vital parts in the head which can develop cancer.

My hypothesis for the chin thing to work is the remote uses the skull as a concave surface to focus the signal in a certain direction. Very much like a satellite dish transmitter.

When I have a chance, next time i will try the chin thing but facing away from the car to see if it works.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

yamato said:


> haha. :rofl: no chin cancer either but there are too many vital parts in the head which can develop cancer.
> 
> My hypothesis for the chin thing to work is the remote uses the skull as a concave surface to focus the signal in a certain direction. Very much like a satellite dish transmitter.
> 
> When I have a chance, next time i will try the chin thing but facing away from the car to see if it works.


To avoid injuries or cancer one can always use their spouse's chin.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

yamato said:


> My hypothesis for the chin thing to work is the remote uses the skull as a concave surface to focus the signal in a certain direction. Very much like a satellite dish transmitter.
> 
> When I have a chance, next time i will try the chin thing but facing away from the car to see if it works.


yep. i tried. it appears the hypothesis is right. remote only works on my chin from a far distance if i am facing the car.


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

nickeltong said:


> To avoid injuries or cancer one can always use their spouse's chin.


I like this option! :thumbup: 
I will try the hip. If it works I think it will look less awkward!


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

Well I'll be damned... It does work. I don't have the top down feature  but the chin thing works. I tested it from my living room where I can lock/unlock the car with the remote pressed to my chin, but not when pointing it at the car. I apologize for my lack of faith. :bow: 

Strange indeed...


----------



## drkeng (May 29, 2004)

YEA!!!
REMOTE TOP OPENING WORKS FOR ME!!
Salesman didn't think it worked and definitely said they couldn't program it.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (May 13, 2004)

*No Can Do*

 It does not work for me. I can do it with the key in the door though.



MA330CIC said:


> Let me know if it works! Good luck!


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

MA330CIC said:


> I like this option! :thumbup:
> I will try the hip. If it works I think it will look less awkward!


It works with the hip joint (actually the iliac crest). This is less noticable than the chin.

It seems it's about 50/50 with remote top down.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

MA330CIC said:


> It works with the hip joint (actually the iliac crest). This is less noticable than the chin.


If you tape it to your pen!s the car will unlock from 200 yards away when a hot chick walks in front of you.


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

RKT BMR said:


> If you tape it to your pen!s the car will unlock from 200 yards away when a hot chick walks in front of you.


Will give it a try if the opportunity a-rises.
Until then will stick to the hip. :thumbup:


----------

